# Pasturing and Health Problems *Warning: Graphic Photos*



## mysunwolf (Jul 24, 2014)

So you may have seen that we are pasturing the buns in a 2'x8' tractor. This is only used for growing them out--the breeders are kept in raised wire cages in the barn.

The first batch of 7, we had no trouble, all adjusted to pasture well, grew out well, butchered well. The second batch of 8, also no trouble (these two batches overlapped briefly, so there were 15 in the pen for a time). This third batch, we started with 18 in the pen. For the first three weeks, they did fine. Then yesterday, I found one dead. Today, I found another dead.

I did a full autopsy on the first bun and found nothing out of the ordinary: good heart and lungs (a little small, no spots, film, or discoloration), good liver (very dark red, decent size), stomach had the proper "ground up green stuff" that it should have (no spots, film, or discoloration), and so did the large intestine (no spots, film, or discoloration). No diarrhea, though the poops she expelled at death were a little moist and green. The intestines were a little full, but not stopped up.

So I have no idea why this happened, but wanted to update in case I start having even more deaths. Some of the others are becoming lethargic, but still eating and drinking. No diarrhea, which is strange because it seems like enteritis. This is all happening VERY quickly, with all the rabbits looking completely healthy 4 days ago. I'm thinking it could be cocci as well, but we have a strict rule of not medicating meat animals on our farm.

I have moved all the remaining buns (16) to a raised wire cage with hay and water in the hopes that some of them will get their systems balanced out and survive. If I find more dead, I may just butcher them all at this size (2 months) and try again later.

I'll keep everyone updated so that there's a record.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 24, 2014)

Here's a thread with some interesting enteritis findings: http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...rom-some-type-of-enteritis.29341/#post-367972

How old are they when you're moving them to pasture? 

I know you don't medicate, but there are a TON of natural preventatives and health remedies that either won't affect the meat quality or in some cases may improve on it, like organic Apple Cider Vinegar. I have a friend who raises goats for meat and they give their goats ACV a few days before they're due to be butchered and they swear it makes the meat better. I haven't noticed a difference in my rabbit meat when using it, so  , but I do know that all my rabbits on pasture for the summer get ACV added to their water frequently.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 24, 2014)

Ha, thanks SA Farm, I found that thread and loved it  I can't imagine how to get a hold of any, though I think it's an excellent idea.

I've been moving them to pasture at 5 weeks, which is a little young, but they get introduced to grass and weeds in the cages with their moms starting at 4 weeks. The strange thing was that I didn't have any trouble last time around, just this time.

I should note that we're in a drought here, so the pasture is not as rich as it has been, plus the temperatures have been all over the place (46˚F to 86˚F within two days). And the grass had only about a one week break between rabbit batches, which I think could be part of the problem (ie passing parasites--I know people recommend 3 weeks to 1 year for sheep depending on their production style, so maybe it's similar for rabbits).

There hasn't been any diarrhea at all. The poops, at worst, have been a wetter green pellet. When I opened them up for the autopsy, there is an even flow of greenish gunk (normal gunk) throughout the entire intestinal system and stomach. Whereas with enteritis, I remember reading that there are often places with just liquid/bile and other places where they look "clogged" and overfull. 

I may try ACV, I have some Braggs and we use it with the poultry during stressful conditions. 

Thank you so much for the reply  I'm a little distressed.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 24, 2014)

No problem, I would be too 
Here's something I read earlier that, I think, also applies to your situation and might help: http://rabbittalk.com/last-years-rabbit-housing-and-cocci-experiment-results-t22100.html


----------



## P.O. in MO (Jul 24, 2014)

Read the whole thread, thanks for posting all this information and the links.  Hope you gets a handle on this soon.  Wish I could offer good advice but no experience with this.  Good luck.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 24, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> No problem, I would be too
> Here's something I read earlier that, I think, also applies to your situation and might help: http://rabbittalk.com/last-years-rabbit-housing-and-cocci-experiment-results-t22100.html



This is such an excellent article, it definitely applies to my situation, thank you!


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 25, 2014)

So the first two rabbits had normal necropsies. The third death showed the yellow spotted liver of hepatic coccidiosis, the exact thing from the link SA Farm posted. I'm still confused about the fact that there was/is no diarrhea and that the first two to die had normal livers, but the liver on this one is definitely conclusive. We are going to treat with amprolium on this batch as I'm worried we will lose them all, and consider what to do in the future.

Here's a photo of the necropsy for reference to others who may be going through the same (didn't do a full opening of all internals since the liver was conclusive enough).


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 25, 2014)

So sorry for your losses  Glad you know for sure what it is and can treat the rest of your herd. Hopefully that was your last loss


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks SA Farm, this has been a bad week for losses as I had three turkey poults drown in the rabbit water bucket as well  (just because I forgot to put the lid back on that one evening). This kind of thing is unusual for us, but when I hear stories from other farms/homesteads I know that it is something that happens and that we try to learn from it and move on.

We lost a total of 5 rabbits, one after we medicated (he was so bad off that I think he wasn't drinking enough to get dosed). I dosed them with amprolium for 1 full day, and added high-quality alfalfa pellets and very nice timothy hay to their diets. I also gave a few thick branches of apple for them to nibble the bark off of. The remainder are now back to their lively selves, running around the cages and very excited for feeding time, bright-eyed again. This batch I will finish out on wire.

I am nearly 100% sure that the cocci was living in the wood that framed the pasture pen (what I am not sure of yet is whether or not there were other parasites at work). The next batch we will attempt to pasture again, but in an all-wire cage. I am planning to wean them later, be more careful to fully rotate pasture, keep protein in the diet high, and keep the stocking density to 2sq ft per growing rabbit (rather than 1sq ft or <1sq ft). Maybe this will work?  I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 30, 2014)

It always seems to go that way, doesn't it? Either everything is fine and well or you're losing stock left, right, and center.  Every farm is hit with something at some point. It's not if, but when 
Glad you've got things sorted out and have a new plan. It sounds like a good one  You can clean the wood and wire from the one cage with either a white vinegar or bleach and water solution so it can be used again. 
Just make sure you find out how long it will take to clear the meds out of their systems before you harvest them


----------

